# GLSS Race at ZBT Speedway 2-22-2015



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be having a Race on the 22nd of February, Doors will open at 10:00 A.M racing will start around 12:00 P.M. We will be running GLS skinny tire, slip on fat tire and Hot Rods. $7.00 gets you lunch and some good racing


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there! Disclaimer I apoligize if I offended anyone with this reply.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I should be there last tune up race before the fray.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm offended but will get over it. See you there!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there also, Disclaimer, I too apologize I offended anyone with this post :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am offended by your apology. Can't we be civil here?


----------



## Gearhead19 (Jan 23, 2015)

I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Got the date marked. I should be there.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I cant make it having a cant get my hair to comb right lol.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the race and lunch,love that track!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Good day of racing with the gang, Thanks Jeff. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

good day of racin ty jeff good food to.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Some tight racing today. Lots of fast cars and good food, Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone that showed up today. We had 12 racers and some close racing though out the day one slip up and if was all over. We started the day with Skinny tire then ran some Fat Tire, then we ran Hot Rods and finished the day with a fat tire Iroc. 


SKINNY TIRE 

AL 76
Rick 74
Chris 73
Wrangler 72
Jeff 71
Mike 70
John 69
Pat 68
Tom 68
Brian 68
Darrell 67
Sam 64


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*FAT Tire*

FAT TIRE


Al 92 New Lap Record Al had 23 in all four lanes Good Job 
Mike 89
Wrangler 89
Jeff 89
Rick 88
Pat 87
Chris 86
Darrell 84
John 83
Sam 82
Tom 81
Brain 81


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Hot Rod and Iroc*

Hot Rods 

We had a four way tie for first 


Mike 77
Jeff 77
Rick 77
AL 77
Chris 76
Pat 75
Wrangler 73
Darrell 72
John 72
Brian 67
Sam 62
Tom 60

IROC

Wrangler 58
Mike 57
Jeff 57
Sam 56
Al 55
Pat 53
Rick 51
Chris 50
John 49
Darrell 49
Tom 46


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

For some reason it will not let me post the hot rod photos


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for another great day of racing. I hope no one was offended by the track record being broken. It can be repaired.

Now off to The Fray!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will try and post the Hot rods later.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for another great day of racing. I hope no one was offended by the track record being broken. It can be repaired.
> 
> Now off to The Fray!


I will repair it after the Fray, no offense Capt. Al (the Young) DeYoung :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't load the pictures either.


----------

